# Free Nato Straps



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have two free 22mm Bond nylon straps.

Do not get too excited these are not the ones made by the official military suppliers, like the ones we sell.

These are the cheaper Chinese made ones that some other sites have.

These came on a couple of part exchange watches and are near mint.

One free to the first two members to post in this topic the words "Gimme One."


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Haven't got a watch tha big!










I bet jase is here 1st!


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> "Gimme One."


Please...
















I mean I'd like a freebie Bond NATO!!!!
















Joli.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Gimme one







please Roy









Regards

Bry



Katt said:


> > "Gimme One."
> 
> 
> Please...
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bugger......

Damn that fag break


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Blimey!!!!!!!!!



> Katt Posted Today, 08:13 PM
> 
> QUOTE
> 
> ...


Well it saves my strap-box being raided again!!!!!!!!











> pg tips Posted Today, 07:57 PM
> 
> Haven't got a watch tha big!
> 
> I bet jase is here 1st!


Sorry Jason she's acquired a couple of watches that do take a 22mm strap in the last few months & she is a real bargain huntress







!

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Rats!!!*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Sorry Jason she's acquired a couple of watches that do take a 22mm strap in the last few months & she is a real bargain huntress


I know Mike....Joli did me a big favor a few months ago so I dont mind.....


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> I know Mike....Joli did me a big favor a few months ago so I dont mind.....

















Um.........





















a big favour???
















Think that I need to have a talk with her... Which will be more like she talks I nod!!!
















Mike


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whoops.....









When I say big favor, it was nothing much really, dont know why I mentioned it, Joli who?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh right... It's a Seiko thing!!!!!!!

















Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What else could it have been?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

It's Ok Jason... I've just told him about the Seiko issue...
















I made an executive decision
















Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Righto...Lets stick to our story then....


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Yeah Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












































Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Our Jase living in a fantasy world again?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Best place to be Mac...The real world is horrible


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> Our Jase living in a fantasy world again?


Nothing for Ali to worry about it was a Seiko issue
















Which was just explained to my other 1/2 who I think already has enough Seikos!!!!

Although he disagrees on that point!!!!!
















So I discussed it with him...
















Joli.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Best place to be Mac...The real world is horrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve often felt reality is over rated


















Katt said:


> > Our Jase living in a fantasy world again?
> 
> 
> Nothing for Ali to worry about it was a Seiko issue
> ...


I`m sure he see`s the sense of your point of view now


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mike


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

He doesn't mean it really!!!!!!!!!
















Joli.


----------



## deryckb (Aug 11, 2005)

Just a well it wasnn't a British Special Forces colours strap as in this item.


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Well to quote that particular source...!!!!!!!








































> These striped webbing straps are actually very difficult to come by on the civilian market and this one, in unworn, mint condition, is quite a find in itself.










Mmmmmmmm... Now where could someone possibly find these rare & sought after items in mint condition!!!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Joli and Bryan, I'll post them in the morning.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Roy









Have you heard about the 6159-7010 mineral glass??

Bry



Roy said:


> Thank you Joli and Bryan, I'll post them in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Thanks Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll know in the morning if it is available or not.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Tar











Roy said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Roy
> ...


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Thx. Roy

Joli.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Joli,

Wha in 'eavens is the white creature







??

Is it the Shropshire Snowman







?



Katt said:


> Thx. Roy
> 
> Joli.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I think it's Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!









Do you prefer this one??










Joli.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks creepy











Katt said:


> Well I think it's Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Thx. Roy the strap has just arrived....

















Joli.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Katt said:


> Thx. Roy the strap has just arrived....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great,


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Roy, you're a good Man









Bry

P.S. Sorry just got outta me bed











Roy said:


> Katt said:
> 
> 
> > Thx. Roy the strap has just arrived....
> ...


----------

